
The Little Book of Python Anti-Patterns - BerislavLopac
https://docs.quantifiedcode.com/python-anti-patterns/
======
musicale
defaultdict() has the annoying property that it easily creates erroneous keys
(e.g. "key" and "keyy") rather than raising an exception. I avoid it for that
reason.

------
musicale
I'm glad that Django is listed as an anti-pattern.

~~~
Nicksil
It's clearly not listed as an anti-pattern here.

